# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'Perde arkasında görüşüyorlar' iddiası

## bozok

*'Perde arkasında görüşüyorlar' iddiası*



*02.02.2009 / AKşAM GZT.*

*Türkiye ile İsrail arasındaki gerginlikleri azaltmak amacıyla İsrail Başbakanı Ehud Olmert’in danışmanı şalom Turjeman’ın, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bir yardımcısı ile görüşmeler yaptığını yazdı.* 


*Haaretz gazetesi*, İsrail Bakanlar Kurulu toplantısında yapılan konuşmaları aktarırken Başbakan Ehud Olmert’in,* “Türkiye’nin gözününe alması gereken kendi iç siyasi konuları var. Seçim arifesindeki Müslüman bir ülke. Aramızdaki bağlar önemlidir”* dediğini yazdı. 

Gazeteye göre, aynı toplantıda Savunma Bakanı Ehud Barak da* “Türkiye ile geniş ve önemli tarihi bağlarımız var. Gerginlikleri ne kadar erken giderirsek ve terörle nasıl mücadele edileceği konusunda karşılıklı bir anlayışa varırsak o kadar iyi”* şeklinde konuştu. 

İsrail’in büyük gazetelerinden Haaretz,* “İsrail ve Türk yetkilileri, Gazze operasyonuna ilişkin gerginlikleri azaltmak için görüşmeler yapıyor”* başlıklı haberinde *“İsrail ve Türk yetkilileri, İsrail’in Gazze şeridi’ndeki operasyonlarından sonra iki ülke arısında gerginlikleri azaltmak için sahne arkasında görüşmeleri yapıyor”* diye yazdı. Gazete şöyle devam etti: Başbakan Ehud Olmert’in danışmanı şalom Turjeman’ın, Kudüs ile Ankara arasındaki ilişkileri iyileştirmek amacıyla Türk Başbakanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın bir yardımcısı ile görüşmeler yaptığı belirtiliyor. 

*'KRİZİ DERİNLEşTİRME NİYETİMİZ YOK'* 

Gazeteye konuşan İsrail Başbakanlık Bürosundan bir kaynak da, *“İsrail’in krizi derinleştirme niyeti yok ve durumu sakinleştirmeye çalışıyoruz. Türkiye ile ilişkiler her iki ülke için bir stratejik kazanç ve böyle kalması çıkarımıza”* dedi. 

Haaretz de, iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın geçen Cuma günü Davos’daki Gazze panelini terk etmesi üzerine en düşük düzeyine indiğini öne sürdü. 

*BAKANLAR KURULU TOPLANTISINDAKİ KONUşMALAR* 

Bu arada, Haaretz, İsrail Bakanlar Kurulu’nun Pazar günü yaptığı haftalık toplantısında yapılan konuşmaları da aktardı. Haaretz'e göre, toplantı sırasında Olmert ilk defa Türkiye ile* “bozulan ilişkiler”*e değinerek *"Türkiye’nin göz önüne alması gereken kendi iç siyasi konuları var. Seçim arifesindeki Müslüman bir ülke. Aramızdaki bağlar önemlidir"* diye konuştu. 

Aynı toplantıda konuşan Savunma Bakanı Ehud Barak da* “Türkiye, Ortadoğu’da stratejik önemi olan bir ülkedir”* dedi. Barak şöyle devam etti: Türkiye ile geniş ve önemli tarihi bağlarımız var. Gerginlikleri ne kadar erken giderirsek ve terörle nasıl mücadele edileceği konusunda onunla karşılıklı bir anlayışa varırsak o kadar iyi olacak. Türkiye’nin uzun bir süreden beri terör ile mücadele ediyor ve bunu yapma kararlılığını gösterdi. Durumun yatıştırılacağından ve iyi bağların yineleyeceğinden eminim. 

*REZERVASYONLAR İPTAL* 

Bu arada, Haaretz, haberinde Davos olayından bu yana seyahat acentalarının, İsrailli turistlerin Türkiye’ye yönelik rezervasyonlarını *kitle halinde iptal ettikleri*ni de bildirdiklerini yazdı.

...

----------

